# Choices regarding early retirement and relocation?



## julius cafferky (17 Aug 2015)

I am 60,working in London.
I am taking early retirement in February
Do I retire to my own country,in the south,or do I locate to Enniskillen?
Opinions welcomed.


----------



## thedaddyman (18 Aug 2015)

Assuming it has no family impact what side of the border you are on, there are pro's and cons. Far more information would be needed, for example, have you worked in ROI in the past, what pension will you be getting and from where, do you need to buy property, the list goes on

One general point is that the way the £/€ rate is at the minute, it could be a good time to transfer money to € which might make the South more attratvie


----------



## Gerry Canning (18 Aug 2015)

Julius,


Can I suggest re-locate to wherever you have feel for/and/or connection.
And thedaddymans comments need to be checked, as its a big decision..


----------



## Leper (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Julius, I'll be retiring shortly and I have a plan to spend several months in warmer climes every year between October and April.  You don't have to own a holiday home in such places as you can rent a 2 bedroom low-rise apartment in a decent sun-kissed resort for €550.00 per month in the off season.  I have other plans also, but all necessities differ from person to person so I won't bore you with "my" other details.

Some get a sudden rush of blood to the head on retirement to return from where they came over sixty years ago to find that the town has moved on and those you once knew are no longer around or are less hospitable than when you were growing up. So, tread carefully, the best permanent location for you might be where you are resident now.  You probably have good friends there and the possibility of making good friends elsewhere might not be as easy as you think.

Hold on to what you have and relish it and remember far away fields are green.


----------



## Slim (23 Aug 2015)

Leper said:


> Hi Julius, I'll be retiring shortly and I have a plan to spend several months in warmer climes every year between October and April.  You don't have to own a holiday home in such places as you can rent a 2 bedroom low-rise apartment in a decent sun-kissed resort for €550.00 per month in the off season.  I have other plans also, but all necessities differ from person to person so I won't bore you with "my" other details.
> 
> Some get a sudden rush of blood to the head on retirement to return from where they came over sixty years ago to find that the town has moved on and those you once knew are no longer around or are less hospitable than when you were growing up. So, tread carefully, the best permanent location for you might be where you are resident now.  You probably have good friends there and the possibility of making good friends elsewhere might not be as easy as you think.
> 
> Hold on to what you have and relish it and remember far away fields are green.


Hi leper,
Without disclosing too much, what suitable areas have you identified for sunny winter retirement?


----------



## Branz (23 Aug 2015)

julius cafferky said:


> I am 60,working in London.
> I am taking early retirement in February
> Do I retire to my own country,in the south,or do I locate to Enniskillen?
> Opinions welcomed.



The key items here as as follows:
sources of retirement income and the taxation thereof where ever you decide to rest your head.
Then u need to check if these retirement incomes will be paid to u regardless of where u rest your head.
Exchange rates and cost of monthly pension conversions is also a consideration
Maintain a "last known address" with the payers of these incomes because if they write to you to ensure that u are still above ground, and they don't hear back they will cancel it.
Was this issue in Spain earlier this year.
Hardly worth retiring early!!
Good Luck


Slim said:


> Hi leper,
> Without disclosing too much, what suitable areas have you identified for sunny winter retirement?



It really depends where you want to get bang for your buck and family circumstances.

I know a few widowed, divorced, never married Irish guys who have winter retired to places like "Thighland" where the cost of living is dirt cheap etc and....
Having said that, when it begins to fall off, medical care becomes an issue.


----------



## Leper (23 Aug 2015)

Once retired, Paddy-the-Irishman tends to hang around the Auld Sod and fair enough, if that is what he wants then, well and good.  But, Mick-the-Brit explores chances to live cheaply within the EU and especially around the Mediterranean.  It is no big deal seeking residence in EU countries that are warmer during winter/spring than Ireland.  Accommodation is cheaper in the off season especially in Spain.  Flights to/from Spain are all year round and cheap flights remain available.  

You can get peace and quiet in whatever resort you choose if you want.  You can write that book, listen to whatever music, walk, talk, travel, look at television, drive, cycle, etc and live in shorts and tee-shirts. Most Spanish resorts cater well for retired people with free exercise parks etc.


----------



## Branz (23 Aug 2015)

Spain is the last place I would even consider going for retirement: the anti foreigner/tourist/especially anti Brit changes they have implemented over the past 7 or so years are a disgrace.
I try even avoid flying over it )


----------



## moneybox (24 Aug 2015)

julius cafferky said:


> I am 60,working in London.
> I am taking early retirement in February
> Do I retire to my own country,in the south,or do I locate to Enniskillen?
> Opinions welcomed.


 
It depends on your own circumstances, if you have good friends/family  in London I would be inclined to make it my base and maybe go abroad to places like Portugal and Greece during the cold winter months.


----------



## Leper (24 Aug 2015)

ircoha said:


> Spain is the last place I would even consider going for retirement: the anti foreigner/tourist/especially anti Brit changes they have implemented over the past 7 or so years are a disgrace.
> I try even avoid flying over it )



What a load of untruths.  Please expand.  Facts please!

I retired some years ago and later returned to the work from which I will retire in the near future.  Last time I retired, I spent 3 months of the year in southern Spain over winter/spring.  I did not come across any "anti foreigner/tourist/especially anti Brit Changes."  In fact, I made many Brit friends who still live in Spain in the off season and they have not heard of any "anti Brit" ongoings.


----------



## Grizzly (24 Aug 2015)

I suppose a lot depends on your savings/pension.  When you travel to Spain for your 3 months your property at home is still accruing property tax, fixed charges on utility bills, your car might be sitting in your driveway and paying car tax for the privilege, TV licence, broadband charges. These things are still there, backing up back home. You also have to pay rental charges on your overseas property.
You could always offset these costs by renting out your home on a short let if you were inclined.
However if you can afford to maintain a home and disappear as Leper says for 3 months of the year or more then that is the way to go. I agree that it is much easier to rent someone else's place than purchase a place for yourself. You can then travel to different places each winter.


----------



## Leper (25 Aug 2015)

Well said Grizzly. I would be slow to rent out my house in Ireland. But, you could finance your whole 3 months sojourn in Spain (Spanish rent + some of cost of living) by finding somebody to rent your home. Remember, you can rent in Spain for €550 per month off season for a 2 bedroom, good located apartment within five minutes walk of a beach etc. Probably, you do not need a car in Spain either as local public transport is usually good and cheap. The cost of day-to-day items is cheaper in Spanish supermarkets too.   And the bonus . . . you don't have to put up with the Irish wet and cold . . . and you live longer (I hope!). . .


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Aug 2015)

Leper said:


> What a load of untruths.  Please expand.  Facts please!
> 
> I retired some years ago and later returned to the work from which I will retire in the near future.  Last time I retired, I spent 3 months of the year in southern Spain over winter/spring.  I did not come across any "anti foreigner/tourist/especially anti Brit Changes."  In fact, I made many Brit friends who still live in Spain in the off season and they have not heard of any "anti Brit" ongoings.



I'm with you Leper !

I'm a regular visitor to Spain & despite their economic travails I have not encountered widespread anti tourist problems , rather the opposite in fact as the tourist income is generally currently more appreciated with a knock on improvement in standards & service..

I have taken an apartment in central Seville for 6 weeks from mid September - a trial basis initially with a view to spending 3 months a year there in future.

The attraction. - great weather , good bars & restaurants , great scenery , excellent public transport , cost of living but mostly the chance to see Sevilla C F & Real Betis !


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2015)

Perhaps some of the anti-tourist thoughts here are stemming from the issues with planning/building and property ownership for non-residents. There have been countless documentaries on UK television of the issues and charges faced in this area.


----------



## Grizzly (25 Aug 2015)

Deiseblue, that sounds great. I was looking for something similar. You need a place that does not close down in the winter and as you say with good transport. The Canary islands are too far away and a bit isolated. Unfortunately the months from January to March are the awful months and even Southern Spain can get hit with bad weather.
My brother owns a property in Nerja. He spends 6 months of the year there. However he spends a month to 5 weeks there, then back home to Ireland for a month and then back again for another 5 weeks or so, then back again to Ireland. He will have flight costs each time which are increasing year on year. He can afford to do it this way.
He can also catch up on family, bills etc back home every 5 weeks or so.

The other problem is that some of the airlines stop flying to a number of destinations from October onwards, so you have to choose your destination carefully.


----------



## Leper (26 Aug 2015)

Grizzly said:


> Deiseblue, that sounds great. I was looking for something similar. You need a place that does not close down in the winter and as you say with good transport. The Canary islands are too far away and a bit isolated. Unfortunately the months from January to March are the awful months and even Southern Spain can get hit with bad weather.
> My brother owns a property in Nerja. He spends 6 months of the year there. However he spends a month to 5 weeks there, then back home to Ireland for a month and then back again for another 5 weeks or so, then back again to Ireland. He will have flight costs each time which are increasing year on year. He can afford to do it this way.
> He can also catch up on family, bills etc back home every 5 weeks or so.
> 
> The other problem is that some of the airlines stop flying to a number of destinations from October onwards, so you have to choose your destination carefully.



Good point Grizzly as somebody could easily rent in a "ghost town" off season.  I know several such towns that look magnificent in high summer but are literally deserted from October to April.  If anybody is considering Spain as a winter rest ensure the following are near:- (a) Supermarket (b) Doctor/medical services (c) good public transport (d) easy access to suitable airport (e) easy walks (f) peace and quiet (g) some kind of activities e.g. an "elderly" fitness facility (h) some good bars.

In a nutshell ensure you're not isolated.


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2015)

The idea of spending the winter months in milder climes is very appealing. One question! How do travel insurance policies operate for extended stays, over 2 months and up to 6?


----------



## Grizzly (26 Aug 2015)

I often wonder how long it takes for the holiday feeling to wear off on an extended winter stay. I can see myself eating out a lot, having lots of nice coffee breaks etc but after a couple of weeks I can see myself resorting back to type. At home here in Dublin I like my TV and home comforts. I also have my own bathroom and my wife has hers.  Having said that I download a lot of stuff on to my laptop to watch, this can be done abroad. I have fairly decent broadband, so this would be a must. Reading up on winter in Seville I came across a Tripadvisor thread that said as soon as the sun goes down it gets very cold and good central heating is a must.
I wonder would I last the three months?


----------



## Leper (26 Aug 2015)

Grizzly said:


> I often wonder how long it takes for the holiday feeling to wear off on an extended winter stay. I can see myself eating out a lot, having lots of nice coffee breaks etc but after a couple of weeks I can see myself resorting back to type. At home here in Dublin I like my TV and home comforts. I also have my own bathroom and my wife has hers.  Having said that I download a lot of stuff on to my laptop to watch, this can be done abroad. I have fairly decent broadband, so this would be a must. Reading up on winter in Seville I came across a Tripadvisor thread that said as soon as the sun goes down it gets very cold and good central heating is a must.
> I wonder would I last the three months?


1. Having lived in Spain for extended periods over winter Spring, I can confirm that Grizzly is right.  From late December to mid March the nights are cold.  The days are sunny usually but definitely you would need warmth at night.
2. Initially, most would eat out much but this yearning wears off and you resort to normal cooking in your rented apartment.  But, you would not cook the heavy dinners you would in Ireland.  Well, at least, that is my experience.
3. Grizzly likes his separate bathroom but most rented apartments in southern Spain would have the main bedroom en suite and another bathroom with shower too.
4. Most restaurants and bars would have free wi-fi.  Some apartments might not have wi-fi but receive the signal from nearby.
5. Downloading whatever you want to watch onto your lap-top is good.  I did that and whenever boredom arose I resorted to the downloads.
6. Grizzly, I don't know if you would last the 3 months, but you could rent for a month/sixweeks/eight weeks or for more than 3 months if you wished. I suggest you rent a 2 bedroom apartment so that you could invite some of your family/friends for a week or two.
7. Slim asked about travel insurance; I cannot answer.  But, I know you can use your EHIC card for up to 90 days in Spain for emergencies.
8. I do not know any resort without an Irish pub, so important televised GAA matches need not be missed. Remember you probably will have BBC/ITV television stations in your apartment.

Like I said in an earlier post, the Brits have spending winter/spring abroad down to a fine art.  Us Irish hold onto Chrstmas/NewYear like we have for years. But, more and more of us are discovering that life in southern Spain is cheaper than Ireland.  You can buy good quality wine and beer at fraction of what you pay here.  I should point out one good point of living off season in Spain is that the supermarkets are closed on Sunday and for this alone Thank You God.


----------



## Branz (26 Aug 2015)

Leper said:


> Remember you probably will have BBC/ITV television stations in your apartment.



This has changed a bit since the new sat went up with the much reduced footprint which killed the FTA stuff in Spain, so depends where you go.
We had a gaff 30 km south of Malaga and the LA made us all take down our now defunct dishes and pay for TV via broad broad on the landline.
HTH


----------



## Leper (26 Aug 2015)

ircoha said:


> This has changed a bit since the new sat went up with the much reduced footprint which killed the FTA stuff in Spain, so depends where you go.
> We had a gaff 30 km south of Malaga and the LA made us all take down our now defunct dishes and pay for TV via broad broad on the landline.
> HTH



Ircoha is right, but BBC and ITV plus more channels have been restored since having died for about a year.  In fact, the television service is better now. You can get RTE television also, but you will have to pay for it.


----------



## mtk (26 Apr 2016)

Great thread ...Couple practical questions 
1. do people keep their private Irish health insurance despite cost ?
2 most (all ? ) Irish home insurance lapses after 30 days absence ... How do people deal with this ? 
Thanks


----------



## mtk (5 May 2016)

mtk said:


> G
> 2 most (all ? ) Irish home insurance lapses after 30 days absence ... How do people deal with this ?
> Thanks


checked my own insurance its 35 days I think .....


----------



## moneybox (6 May 2016)

mtk said:


> Great thread ...Couple practical questions
> 1. do people keep their private Irish health insurance despite cost ?
> 2 most (all ? ) Irish home insurance lapses after 30 days absence ... How do people deal with this ?
> Thanks



Anybody got an answer to the above two questions?


----------



## Leo (9 May 2016)

moneybox said:


> Anybody got an answer to the above two questions?



For specific issues like the above, you'd be better off posting in the appropriate forum. See this for example.


----------

